# securing satellite dish to roof of 7090+



## foote

Could anybody advise me please, I have just purchased a Snipe Satellite system which is going to sit on an aluminum plate, does this need screwing as well as Sikaflex to the roof as the outer skin is not bonded all over or can I just Sikaflex it?

Richard


----------



## Techno100

I have not personally fitted a dish to a 7090 but I do understand and agree that the base plate must be secured with as many screws as possible around the plates (presumably pre drilled perimeter?) Considering the potential wind force on a deployed dish it could break the anti hail coat without this


----------



## Techno100

Small pilot holes maybe 3mm and stainless steel course thread self tapers (short). The aluminium skin is only thin so do not overtighten. I would apply Sikaflex before and after fixing each screw.


----------



## foote

Thanks very much for that, will look into getting those self tapers. What do you think 120mm apart?

Richard


----------



## Techno100

For me? 75mm 
The more the better as long as they are sealed. There is only High density foam between so water cant go anywhere but best to not let it get in anyway.


----------



## SaddleTramp

If you can get a flat fix the Sikaflex will definitely hold it, I have had three fitted to various MH's not once has the roof been screwed and not once has it been possible to remove the alloy plate to refit to different MH, I would strongly advise against screws through the roof.


----------



## Techno100

The anti hail coat on the rapido is not bonded to the skin underneath Les.
Bonding an upright object to a floating skin is not a good idea


----------



## SaddleTramp

I know Mate, Mine is a Rapido


----------



## Techno100

Then I hope it stays put :lol:


----------



## foote

Thanks Andy, I will screw and Sikaflex just to be on the safe side, will put the screws closer together.

Richard


----------



## SaddleTramp

well it certainly hasn't moved in over 15000 miles in all different weather.

also think about it what difference is a few small self tappers going to make, they will only be screwed into the same hail skin, under that is not aluminium, It would only make a difference if the "Screws" went completely through and into something else to form a sandwich of the hail skin and the "soundproofing".

My Dish is an 85cm Oyster and it has held solid in extremely high winds in the alps when the MH was literally rocking with the strength of the wind cos the MH was levelled on the Hydraulic jacks, so I am certainly not afraid of that happening at all.

I would VERY VERY strongly advise asking a professional


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

I had a similar debate with my mate when I fitted his Solar Panel to the Roof of his Rapido.

He didn't want any mechanical fixings so we went the Sikaflex only route.

It didn't half or else play on my mind, I rang him up a couple of days after fitting it telling him I really think we should have put some screws in there, but he was happy to leave it be.

I think that was about 2 years ago and fingers crossed it has been alright thus far.


----------



## Techno100

It's about preventing the flapping and stress on the 2mm thick anti hail cover. Regarding screws it is strength in numbers.
I completely agree ask an expert.
I have made numerous holes in mine and there is a thin aluminium skin under the anti hail cover


----------



## SaddleTramp

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> I had a similar debate with my mate when I fitted his Solar Panel to the Roof of his Rapido.
> 
> He didn't want any mechanical fixings so we went the Sikaflex only route.
> 
> It didn't half or else play on my mind, I rang him up a couple of days after fitting it telling him I really think we should have put some screws in there, but he was happy to leave it be.
> 
> I think that was about 2 years ago and fingers crossed it has been alright thus far.


Don't worry if the professionals are willing to use just Sikaflex then there is no problem whatsoever.

The whole skin would have to come adrift for it to cause a problem and I dont think that would happen at all.

But one thing IS GUARANTEED to happen if you screw through the skin, If you get a damp problem your warranty any guarantees etc are all null and void.

The Satellite systems are designed to be sikaflexed to roofs and always are so I think that says something.

I have used three different companies for my fittings and each and every one has just used sikaflex 1 Hymer 1 Adria 1 Rapido, sorry four I also had one fitted to a Fifth wheel unit which has a rubber roof and that was also sikaflexed.


----------



## SaddleTramp

I am sorry but I have got to say this :-

If any company told me they wanted to screw through my roof skin I would certainly be talking to a different company.


----------



## Techno100

Maxview for one without respect to roof construction specify 7 screw fixings and it only has a small mounting plate
http://www.maxview.co.uk/products/Documents/New-B2590-English.pdf


----------



## Techno100

My Status and Solar cable entry are both screwed into the alloy skin under the hail cover. My solars all float and rely on wind force to keep them down.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Personally, I think the OP should do what he is most comfortable with. It looks like both options are viable.

If I had a Rapido then I would go for screws and Sikaflex. Purely because of the floating roof construction. If it was as per my current Van, I would be more than happy to just use Sikaflex (which I have done with my 85cm Oyster, and the Camos Dome that went before it).


----------



## gaspode

I have in the past relied on Sikaflex only to secure satellite dishes and solar panels. This has been on aluminium bonded roofs and I've never had a problem.

However on a roof with an unbonded anti-hail skin I reckon you'd be taking a risk by not using any screws. The danger isn't that the whole skin would come adrift but that a heavy gust could exert enough leverage on a dish to rip the flexible anti-hail skin. If screws are properly used and sealed there should be no danger of leakage.

It's up to the O/P whether to use screws or not, at least he's aware of the issues now.


----------



## Techno100

Arthur Scargill's hair in the wind springs to mind :lol:


----------



## Jamsieboy

Why not take it to a Rapido dealer to fix. Then if it leaks or cracks the anti hail skin you have a claim and keep warranty :wink:


----------



## SaddleTramp

And we all now what happened to Arthur Scargill :lol: 

If it was JUST a floating roof skin then yes BUT there are numerous other items Clamping the skin tight, ie roof lights/windows etc, My last Satellite was fitted by none other than Rapido themselves at Mayenne as I had to have a replacement roof because in manufacture the mounting bracket which the bathroom door was hung on was not in the correct location so the door would float about and hang incorrectly so they decided to remove the roof and replace the unit as it would be easier, they of course had to refit everything onto the new one, which resulted in everything being Sikaflexed back, even the Solar panels and also a Glomex TV Antennae The only time they actually drilled the roof was for the Cable entry gland.

by the way I had a fantastic Three days fully paid holiday in Mayenne whilst the job was done. :roll: :lol: 

I would also suggest that a maxview is not a good example because as you say the plate is so small it needs screws, The best advice is suggested contact a Rapido dealer.


----------



## Roger7webster

There was a recent post about a dome that came adrift and bounced down the road. This had been glued on, lucky no one was hurt!! 
If any MH manufacturer was fitting a dish as original equipment they would provide firm fixing points similar to those for bike rack fixing. 
For those who believe adhesive only is ok can I suggest you are taking an enormous risk. 
Consider the problems if it came of and injured a bystander or hit a following vehicle. 
Needless to say as an engineer I have opted to screw and glue my sat dish and solar panels


----------



## SaddleTramp

The problem was if I remember correctly that the incorrect adhesive was used on the dome you refer to.


----------



## Roger7webster

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1281874.html#1281874 
This post from last year refers to a sikaflexed dome coming adrift and was posted as a warning to us. 
The problem I believe is that this is a cottage industry and probably no meaningful research will have been made as to the adhesive's suitatability for this application 
Whilst there is plenty of anecdotal evidence that its ok if its not been tested how are we to know its ok 
Not worth the gamble in my opinion


----------



## SaddleTramp

IMHO I would suspect the fitter, I think out of the many many thousand of items that are JUST sikaflexed for one to fail??

After all the vast majority of roofs are just sikaflexed so it cant be a bad bit of stuff.


----------



## Techno100

My reply from Anthony at Rapido

Hello Mr Waters



Without knowing exactly what type you intend fixing to the roof I cannot say for sure. Normally if the surface where it is going to be fixed is cleaned & scoured and the bonding is done with the correct primer and correct grade of Sikaflex it should not present a problem. On some larger systems it may be necessary to use a spreader plate to increase the fixing area.



Fixing of any accessory like this should be left to a Rapido Concession to do. Attaching a heavy object to the outside of a vehicle should not be considered DIY.



Regards



Anthony Pfaff



Technical Support Service Export


----------



## Camdoon

Roger7webster said:


> Needless to say as an engineer I have opted to screw and glue my sat dish and solar panels


On what basis did you not bolt them, use a spreader plate or use a Rapido Concession to do the work?


----------



## listerdiesel

It's all down to mechanical leverage of the dish/bracket against the skin of the roof.

We have 2mm fibreglass roofing with Top-Hat section roof stringers at 400mm centres, but no way would I attach anything just to the skin, it would have to be spread over two adjacent stringers or the stringers and cant rail on either side.

Wind is only one problem, we went over some rough roads near Stamford last year that forced the engine trolley wheels down through 6mm chequer plate and 21mm honeycomb flooring. Static loading is fine, but it's the dynamic forces that do the damage.

Our portable dish is 600mm or so diameter and has a simple mount that is bolted across the rear corner cant rail and corner casting, it is absolutely solid, but I still wouldn't drive with the dish mounted, as sooner or later it will fracture the dish swivel bracket as that is the next weakest item in the chain.

For the Rapido owner, I'd suggest that a 10" square plate of 14g or 10g NS4 dural be attached to the roof by Sikaflex, and then the dish could be screwed to that plate. If you arranged for studs to be fitted to the plate before it was stuck to the roof, then there is no need to drill anything at all.

Studs could be M5 or M6 stainless, but I still wouldn't travel with the dish fitted, unless there was a means to hold it down securely.

Peter


----------



## foote

Thanks to everyone who replied to my post, have spoken to Paul at Wokingham today but unfortunately he had not heard of the Snipe Satellite so understandably could not help, he did state that all the satellite dishes they fit are only Sikaflexed on and they never screw them on, so i'm still up in the air at what to do but thanks again for all your input.

Richard


----------



## SaddleTramp

foote said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied to my post, have spoken to Paul at Wokingham today but unfortunately he had not heard of the Snipe Satellite so understandably could not help, he did state that all the satellite dishes they fit are only Sikaflexed on and they never screw them on, so i'm still up in the air at what to do but thanks again for all your input.
> 
> Richard


I am not knowledgeable about the Snipe system, BUT I have found <This> site, It appears they actually manufacture and sell a Mounting plate, for that system, I would phone them and enquire, But the reply Techno got would be good enough for me, Anthony Pfaffe is the person at Rapido in Mayenne who sorts all problems out with any issues, He sorted mine out and as I have said they sikaflexed my system on the roof, Mine is a large system (I think it is the largest available) so if it will hold mine on, weighing in at 17kg then it should hold a Snipe at 11kg


----------

